# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Երևանի էկոլոգիական վիճակը

## Արշակ

Օր օրի Երևանի օդն ավելի կեղտոտ է դառնում։ Շնչելն ուղղակի տհաճ է դարձել։  :Sad:   Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ էկոլոգիական կազմակերպությունների կողմից ահազանգեր են հնչում, բայց կարծես թե ոչ մի ռեալ քայլ չի արվում այս կործանարար պրոցեսը կանգնեցնելու համար։ 
Ի՞նչ կարծիքի են այս ամենի մասին մասնագետ էկոլոգներն ու սովորական քաղաքացիները։ Ի՞նչ է արվում այս հիմնախնդրի լուծման ուղղությամբ, իսկ ի՞նչ կարելի է անել, որ չի արվում։ Ի՞նչ կարող ենք անել մենք՝ շարքային քաղաքացիներս։
Եկեք մտածենք այս հիմնախնդրի շուրջ, փորձենք ելքեր գտնել։

----------


## Riddle

Մթնոլորտային աղտոտվածությանը հիմնականում նպաստում են ավտոմեքենաները, գործարանների ծուխը... Եվ եթե առաջինի դեպքում հարցն ավելի գլոբալ է, ապա երկրորդի դեպքում կարելի է որոշակի լուծում գտնել, հիմնականում լրացուցիչ կառուցման տեսքով, որի միջոցով, մթնոլորտ արտանետվելուց առաջ, զտում են գործարաններից ծխի տեսքով դուրս եկող արգասիքները, հեռացվում թունավոր նյութերը: Ի դեպ, այդ թունավոր նյութերից էլ կարելի է շահույթ ստանալ, այն ուղարկելով հետագա վերամշակման, բայց այդ մասին չեմ ուզում ծավալվել: :Wink:  

Կեղտոտ է ոչ միայն օդը... Նաև փողոցները: :Sad:  Մենք՝ շարքային քաղաքացիներս, եթե մեծ փոփոխություններ ի վիճակի չենք անելու, ապա գոնե պետք է կյանքից ամեն մեկիս բաժին հասած աղբը՝ սկսած մանրուքներից, փողոցներում շռայլորեն չթափենք:

----------


## TigranM

Ամենա նվազագույնը , որ կարող ենք, դա ինքներս չպետք է կեղտոտենք,ու գոնե ամեն մեկս մեկ ծառ տնկենք ու խնամենք:

----------


## Արշակ

Է՜հ, ես ինքս կարծես թե չեմ կեղտոտում քաղաքը, բայց շարունակում եմ ավելի ու ավելի կեղտոտ օդ շնչել  :Sad:  
Իսկ ծառ չգիտեմ թե որտեղ կարելի է տնկել: Ես քաղաքում սեփական հողատարածք չունեմ: :Sad:  
Բայց չեմ ուզում հավատալ, որ օդը մաքրելու համար ոչինչ չենք կարող անել: Իսկ եթե ֆորումցիներով ծառատունկ կազմակերպե՞նք:Ո՞նց, որտե՞ղ: Ի՞նչ կասեք: Թե՞ հիմա սեզոնը չի: :Think:  
Իսկ ինչպե՞ս կարելի է հենց աղտոտման դեմ պայքարել:
 :Think:

----------


## Koms

Հո չեք նեղանա՞, բայց պետք է անպայման դա ասեմ, որ ներկայիս էկոլոգիական աղետը մեր իսկ, հայաստանցիներիս,  էկոլոգիական տգիտության ու հետամնացության արդյունքն է,..  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հո չեք նեղանա՞, բայց պետք է անպայման դա ասեմ, որ ներկայիս էկոլոգիական աղետը մեր իսկ, հայաստանցիներիս,  էկոլոգիական տգիտության ու հետամնացության արդյունքն է,..


Ինչի՞ պիտի նեղանանք: Ո՞վ չգիտի, որ դրա մեղավորը մենք ինքներս ենք: Եթե մենք ենք ապրում այս տարածքում, ուրեմն մենք ենք աղտոտում: Ուղղակի տվյալ պահին խնդիրը որևէ կերպ դրա դեմն առնելն է: Իսկապես, պետք է մտածել, թե բացի չաղտոտելուց, ինչպես կարելի է դրա դեմ պայքարել, այսինքն՝ արդեն առկա աղտոտվածվածությունը եթե ոչ վերացնել, ապա գոնե հնարավորինս պակասեցնել:  :Think:

----------


## Riddle

Ինձ բոբո չհամարեք, բայց ես համոզված եմ, որ մեր փողոցների ներկայիս էկոլոգիական վիճակը կբարելավվի, եթե պարզապես տուգանքներ մտցնեն փողոցներն աղտոտելու համար: Այդ դեպքում պաղպաղակի թուղթը գետնին գցելուց առաջ մարդիկ ստիպված կլինեն մի քիչ մտածել «քայլել մինչև մոտակա աղբամանը, թե զրկվել որոշակի գումարից» դիլեմայի շուրջ, և մեծամասնությունը, բնականաբար, այն կլուծի առաջինի օգտին:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինձ բոբո չհամարեք, բայց ես համոզված եմ, որ մեր փողոցների ներկայիս էկոլոգիական վիճակը կբարելավվի, եթե պարզապես տուգանքներ մտցնեն փողոցներն աղտոտելու համար: Այդ դեպքում պաղպաղակի թուղթը գետնին գցելուց առաջ մարդիկ ստիպված կլինեն մի քիչ մտածել «քայլել մինչև մոտակա աղբամանը, թե զրկվել որոշակի գումարից» դիլեմայի շուրջ, և մեծամասնությունը, բնականաբար, այն կլուծի առաջինի օգտին:


Լրիվ, համաձայն եմ: Շատ ճիշտ կլինի:  :Hands Up:

----------


## TigranM

> Ինձ բոբո չհամարեք, բայց ես համոզված եմ, որ մեր փողոցների ներկայիս էկոլոգիական վիճակը կբարելավվի, եթե պարզապես տուգանքներ մտցնեն փողոցներն աղտոտելու համար: Այդ դեպքում պաղպաղակի թուղթը գետնին գցելուց առաջ մարդիկ ստիպված կլինեն մի քիչ մտածել «քայլել մինչև մոտակա աղբամանը, թե զրկվել որոշակի գումարից» դիլեմայի շուրջ, և մեծամասնությունը, բնականաբար, այն կլուծի առաջինի օգտին:


Ես էլ եմ համաձայն այդ գաղափարին:Միայն թե այդ տուգանքը ով պետք է գանձի, :Think: 
Կամ էլ այդիսով նոր կաշառք վերցնողներ չեն հայտնվի :Think:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես էլ եմ համաձայն այդ գաղափարին:Միայն թե այդ տուգանքը ով պետք է գանձի,
> Կամ էլ այդիսով նոր կաշառք վերցնողներ չեն հայտնվի


Ճիշտ է, դա էլ կա:  :Sad:   Ցավոք, Հայաստանում ցանկացած օգտակար, դրական նախաձեռնություն, ի վերջո, խեղաթյուրվում ու վերածվում է կաշառակերության աղբյուրի..  :Think:  
Բայց դե չփորձելն էլ սխալ կլիներ, էլի:

----------


## Աբելյան

Մի կերպ շնչում ենք: Բայց մի քանի տարի հետո էդ էլ չենք կարողանալու:  :Bad:

----------


## Արշակ

Ժողովուրդ, հասկանալի է, որ չի կարելի փողոցներում աղբ թափել, ու այդ պրոբլեմն էլ կա, բայց իմ կարծիքով, դա օդի աղտոտվածության հետ առանձնապես կապ չունի։ Խոսքը հենց օդի՛ աղտոտվածության մասին է։
Ի՞նչ կարելի է անել։

----------


## Արշակ

Իսկ որևէ մեկը կարո՞ղ է ստույգ ասել, թե Երևանում օդի աղտոտվածությունն ինչքանո՞վ է գերազանցում թույլատրված նորմանները։ Ու որո՞նք են օդի աղտոտման հիմնական պատճառները, ինչպիսի՞ն են դրանց չափաբաժինների տոկոսային հարաբերությունները։

----------


## Koms

Տուգանքներ՞.. երեւի դա ռեալ չի, օրինակ ո՞վ ռիսկ ունի տուգանել "ջիպավորին", որը աղբը նետում է հենց փողոցի ասֆալտին,..

----------


## Bonita

Երևանի էկոլոգիական վիճակը ` տխուր է...պատճառներից մի քանիսը`
Մեքենաները շատանում են
Ծառերը քչանում են
Շինարարությունները անվերջանալի են,հետևաբար փոշին անպակաս է

Ախր էկոլոգիական վիճակը դա այն խնդիրներց է,որի մասին բոլորը խոսում են,բայց որ ոք ոչ մի քայլ չի ձեռնարկում այն բարելավվելու համար...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ցավալի է, բայց վերջերս եմ նկատել, որ մեր թաղամասում հատուկենտ ծառեր կան: Ու ամենասարսափելին այն է, որ բոլորս այդպես հանգիստ ապրում ենք, կարծես ոչինչ էլ չի եղել. ի՞նչ է եղել որ, ապրում ենք, էլի, առանց ծառի էլ ենք ապրում... :Blush:   :Think:  Ոչինչ, որ փոխարենը բենզալցակայաններն են սունկի պես բազմանում ու ապականում առանց այդ էլ ապականված օդը...  :Wacko:   :Bad:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> ...պատճառներից մի քանիսը`
> Մեքենաները շատանում են
> Ծառերը քչանում են
> Շինարարությունները անվերջանալի են,հետևաբար փոշին անպակաս է


Գլխավոր պատճառը ՝ կառավարության անտարբերությունն է

----------


## Bonita

Կառավարությանը մի պահ թողնենք հանգիստ ու  մեր բնակչության 80 տոկոսին կողքից նայենք ...ծխախտ,պոլիէթիլենային տոպրակներ,ուտելիքի մնացորդներ` այդ ամենով հարուստ է մեր քաղաքամայր Երևանը...չմոռանամ նշեմ`տան աղբը դնում են փողոցում ծառերի տակ,հետո շները քրքրում են տոպրակները ու վերջում փողոցի մայթին ականատես ենք լինում շատ "գեղեցիկ" և "անուշաբույր" տեսարանի ... :Bad:

----------


## Bonita

Նայեք ինչ է փակցված մեր շենքի վրա... :Shok:  
Իսկ մենք խոսում ենք էկոլոգիայից... :Xeloq:

----------


## Ֆելո

ծառատունկ կազմակերպելուց առաջ պետք է մտածել տասնյակ տարիներ առաջ տնկված ծառերի պահպանման մասին. ու հները պահպանելուց հետո միայն կարելի սկսել տնկել նորերը. այսինքն, մեկը մյուսին չի խանգարում, բայց ոնց համոզված լինենք, որ տնկելու մյուս օրը այդ ծառը չի կտրվելու. իսկ ծառերը հիմնական օդը մաքրողներն են. երեկոյան քամիները, քամիներից առաջացող փոշին անապատացման հետևանք են. ուրեմն պետք է պայքարել ծառահատումների դեմ :Think:  , իսկ ինչպես, դեռ չգիտեմ :Sad:

----------


## TigranM

> Նայեք ինչ է փակցված մեր շենքի վրա... 
> Իսկ մենք խոսում ենք էկոլոգիայից...


Կարծում եմ , որ կարելի էր ավելի կոպիտ ձևակերպումներով բան փակցնել,թե չէ այդպիսի ձևակերպումները հազիվ թե ազդեն,այդպիսի բան անող մարդկանց վրա:

----------


## Մասսագետ

Ես կարծում եմ՝ եթե ես էդ անողներից լինեի, էդպիսի բանից հետո աղբս կթափեի լուսամուտիցս, իսկ եթե մեր շենքում կպցրած լիներ ու ես էդ անողներից չլինեի, կպոկեի էդ թուղթը, կտանեի մեր պատուհանից կշպրտեի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես կարծում եմ՝ եթե ես էդ անողներից լինեի, էդպիսի բանից հետո աղբս կթափեի լուսամուտիցս, իսկ եթե մեր շենքում կպցրած լիներ ու ես էդ անողներից չլինեի, կպոկեի էդ թուղթը, կտանեի մեր պատուհանից կշպրտեի:


Այսինքն՝ ցանկացած դեպքում լուսամուտը քեզ կձգեր, հա՞:  :LOL:  
 :Shok:

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Այսինքն՝ ցանկացած դեպքում լուսամուտը քեզ կձգեր, հա՞:


Հա՛, էդ լուսամուտից դուրս շպրտ(վ)ելու գաղափարը դուրս էկէլ ա  :LOL:

----------


## Koms

Եւ այսպես` գարշահոտ աղբակույտերը դարձել են երեւանյան կյանքի "մտերիմ ուղեկիցները", բայց դե ինչպես դրանց դեմն առնել, այդպես էլ ոչ ոք չգիտի, որովհետեւ թաղապետարան հասկացությունը դարձել է ֆիկցիա, եւ այդ ոլորտի աշխատակիցները` ուղղակի ձեւական փողկապավոր չինովնիկներ են հանդիսանում,..

----------


## Koms

եթե լինեք Սեւանի ափին այս օրերն, ապա երեկոյան ժամերի արդեն ողջ ափերը աղտոտված են` ոչ ոք իր ետեւից չի հավաքում աղբը` սա արդեն դառնում է յուրորինակ ազգային "դիմագիծ" - վիզիտկա,.. 
լավ, ե՞րբ ենք հասկանալու /"հազարամյակներ" անց/, որ ուտելուց հետո՝ պետք է աղբը հավաքել ու նետել հատուկ հատկացված տեղերում,.. :Angry2:

----------


## Լուսաստվեր

> Իսկ որևէ մեկը կարո՞ղ է ստույգ ասել, թե Երևանում օդի աղտոտվածությունն ինչքանո՞վ է գերազանցում թույլատրված նորմանները։ Ու որո՞նք են օդի աղտոտման հիմնական պատճառները, ինչպիսի՞ն են դրանց չափաբաժինների տոկոսային հարաբերությունները։


2005 թ.-ին Հանրապետությունում ավտոավտոտրանսպորտից արտանետվել են ընդամենը 1354119 տոննա նյութեր, որից 146873 տ կազմում են վնասակար արտանետումները:
Եթե քեզ ավելի մանրամասն թվեր տոկոսներ, նյութերի անվանումներ են պետք, ես կարող եմ ուղարկել:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ժող, մի հիմար հարց տամ... դուք կարողանում ե՞ք Երևանի կենտրոնում զբոսնել երեկոյան ժամերին: Ես խեղդվում եմ, մի կերպ ինձ քցում եմ Դավթաշեն, որտեղ էլի էն չի, բայց համեմատաբար շնչել լինում է: Ինձ թվում է կործանվում ենք... :Xeloq:  Վաղուց ժամանակն է մեքենաների էկոլոգիական պահանջների ստանդարտները խստացնելն ու էկոլոգիական պարտադիր համակարգերի կիրառումը (պարտադիր կատալիզատորներ ու գազերի կրկնակի եռակի այրման համակարգ): Ես սա որպես հին մեքենայի տեր եմ ասում... :Sad: 
Մեքենաների մեծ մասը հին են ու առանց կատալիզատորների, յանի խնայողություն ենք անում, հետո միլիարդներ պիտի ծախսենք, որ շնչելու օդ ունենանք, ախր... Հանուն ինչի՞ ենք տարեկան գույքահարկ ու անիմաստ տեխնիկական զննության համար գումար տալիս այս տխմար կառավարությանը, հը՞ն:

----------

Արշակ (23.11.2010), Ձայնալար (23.11.2010)

----------


## Kuk

Էհ, Վիշապ ջան, մեջտեղից ճղվել եմ ակումբի տարբեր թեմաներում էդ մասին խոսալով, որ կենտրոնում ընդհանրապես օդ չկա, բենզին ա ու փոշի: Ծառեր չկան, փոխարենը կա լիքը մեքենա ու լիքը խցանումներ, լիքը այրվող բենզին մի խոսքով: Երևանի կենտրոնում ապրելու ու ինչ որ թունավոր գործարանին կից ապրելու մեջ տարբերությւոն եմ ուզում գտնեմ, չի ստացվում:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հեծանիվ  :Love:   :Smile: 

Ես քշում եմ, դուք բողոքում  :Tongue:

----------

Ձայնալար (23.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (23.11.2010), Վիշապ (22.11.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հեծանիվ  
> 
> Ես քշում եմ, դուք բողոքում


Մասիվի դիքը ո՞ր սկոռոստով ես բարձրանում :Wink:  Շատերին հեծանիվ քշել չես համոզի, բայց որ կատալիզատոր չունենալու համար սկսեն տուգանել, յուղոտ գործ կկպնի կառավարական շայկայի համար, կկթեն վարորդներին, Լֆիկը կատալիզատոր կներկրի, բայց քաղաքի օդը կարող է և մաքրվել... :Xeloq:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մասիվի դիքը ո՞ր սկոռոստով ես բարձրանում Շատերին հեծանիվ քշել չես համոզի, բայց որ կատալիզատոր չունենալու համար սկսեն տուգանել, յուղոտ գործ կկպնի կառավարական շայկայի համար, կկթեն վարորդներին, Լֆիկը կատալիզատոր կներկրի, բայց քաղաքի օդը կարող է և մաքրվել...


Բավականին դժվար արագության վրա - դիմացինը 2-րդ, հետևինը 5-րդ, երբ շատ եմ խեղճանում 4-րդ, ընդամենը ~20րոպե ա տևում:

Ի դեպ գնալով հեծանվորդները շատանում են Երևանում, հիմա օր չկա, որ քաղաքում հեծանիվ քշող մարդ չտեսնեմ ու ամենալավն էն ա, որ մերոնցական չեն, լրիվ անծանոթ մարդիկ են  :Smile:

----------

~Anna~ (23.11.2010), Արշակ (23.11.2010)

----------


## Claudia Mori

16 Ծառ են կտրել Երեւանի կենտրոնում...

----------

